# Electric powersteering pump, what fluid to use?



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

I bought this on ebay, and it appears to use ATF. My passat uses green mineral oil. Is it more likely mineral oil will destroy the pump, or will atf destroy my rack? 



Which fluid should I use?


Here is a video of the pump working posted by the ebay seller:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvqNKTVh5L8


----------



## subevo (Aug 23, 2008)

i just used standard power steering fluid from a car accessory shop.the toyota pump and the daewoo rack had different specs.fingers crossed nothing will go wrong.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

etischer,

Check with some of the aftermarket lube suppliers like Amsoil or Redline.

I know rhat they test their products for compatibility. See if the same aftermarket product is used in both donor vehicles. If not, I think they all have tech lines where you can ask.

Post any results so we all can know.

Best regards,
Jim


----------

